# Big trout were feeding this morning!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

With the rain and wind letting up, cold front hitting in 2 days, falling tide at daylight…all this spells 2 days of hot fish action.

I pushed the native FX off the bank at 5:45 this morning. My target was 2 small creek mouths entering the bay. I made a short paddle to targeted area, sat there for a few minutes drinking coffee and watching.

Pretty soon, I saw some subtle surface action indicting feeding trout. Eased within casting range and hurled my chart., orange throat, green back BF-1 towards the action.

Counted the lure down to a count of 10, started retrieve or as I call it, doing nothing. Current coming from creek mouth was pushing the lure along, all I had to do is let the dying bait fish action we designed into the BF-1 work its magic.

Wasn’t long before I started catching trout, small 14”, then a 16”, then this big girl decided she just couldn’t resist the wobble of the BF-1, inhaled it and battle was on. She never broke the surface until boat side, netted her and decided to keep this one for lunch. Measured 24” and had a 6" mullet in her stomach.

Few more casts later, caught a 22”, the picture sucked so I left it out, same area, same lure n retrieve. I lost 2 more large trout before having to come n for work.

I was staked out in 10 ft. of water, making the longest cast I could towards the creek mouths letting the outgoing tide and current do all the work.

Off the water at 7:45.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice trout Bruce............


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Mac, want to make an early morning trip tomorrow w/ me?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm there. same time? same place, not last time, before that?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

yes, but I'm launching at a diff. spot...I'll text you.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, you convinced me to go out tomorrow on the Chocktawhatchee. Thanks for posting, there has been a big dropoff in posts which I consider a shame b/c I really enjoy this forum


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll catch em up!!! I'm state playoff bound!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jason said:


> Ya'll catch em up!!! I'm state playoff bound!!!


Good luck @ state! :thumbup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Salt Lines said:


> OK, you convinced me to go out tomorrow on the Chocktawhatchee. Thanks for posting, there has been a big dropoff in posts which I consider a shame b/c I really enjoy this forum


Excellent!
Good luck to you.


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

whoo, I feel the fever coming on! hopefully it's not too cold this weekend!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Way to go Bruce! Any good trout up north yet?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't get cold y'all. Forcast here is 26° in the morning. Think I'll snuggle in. Tight lines to ya!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. I too drank my coffee in the yak but none of my trout could contend with yours! Nice fish for sure.

That is a beautiful lure btw


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Those are some big trout! Good stuff


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful trout, Bruce! :thumbsup:

I won't get to fish again till after we move, but we'll be nearly neighbors soon, probably run into you from time to time!  You are always welcome to hitch a ride.

I really appreciate the help you've given me since I registered on PFF a few years back, and especially lately.




Mac1528 said:


> Don't get cold y'all. Forcast here is 26° in the morning. Think I'll snuggle in. Tight lines to ya!


My rule back in North Carolina was that when I can't cast because the line is freezing on the spool, *then* it's too cold to fish.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report. Good you were able to find some action at the mouth of some creeks. BTW, nice photos too.

Thanks for sharing your report and photos.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report -- is that an Ultimate FX Propel ?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

lsucole said:


> Thanks for the report -- is that an Ultimate FX Propel ?


No, just the ultimate FX. I like it for a sit-in. moves easily and fast, floats in inches.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, she was a beauty, almost felt guilty harvesting her, but they were really thick fillets. :thumbup:

Mac & I tried to duplicate my success this morning, he was on the water at 4:30, I was behind him an hr. No wind, not really cold until daylight.

We fished hard in the same exact areas, variety of lures, I caught 1 @ 13" & 1 @ 16", that was all we could manage.

Cold weekend, fish should be hungry!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Great report. I too drank my coffee in the yak but none of my trout could contend with yours! Nice fish for sure.
> 
> That is a beautiful lure btw


This was 1 morning my coffee actually got cold before being gone.

It's a pretty good lure in certain conditions, I was really thinking of cold water trout fishing when shape, weight came to mind. Very slow sink to it.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

barefoot said:


> No, just the ultimate FX. I like it for a sit-in. moves easily and fast, floats in inches.


I am looking hard at the Ultimate FX and the Old Town Next canoe, I like the lighter weight of both and the stability.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

lsucole said:


> I am looking hard at the Ultimate FX and the Old Town Next canoe, I like the lighter weight of both and the stability.


Love the light wt. of the yak, I can stand, wobbly, on no wind days. It's really not built for stand-up fishing.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great report Bruce.. I'm gonna hit it early in the morning and give it a try.. Hopefully some panhandle line siders will come to play 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

timjb83 said:


> Great report Bruce.. I'm gonna hit it early in the morning and give it a try.. Hopefully some panhandle line siders will come to play
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Woo-wee!
I think I know where you're headed, that NNE wind should be a challenge.
Good luck.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I think its still a little early to put on pin stripes fellas..... #water temp #global warming #butterflies are still here

Most predictable thing about fish is that they can alaways be unpredictable Big suprises come from the the most unexpected of times and goose eggs once you figure it all out 

Tight Lines and Good 
See yall soon


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I think its still a little early to put on pin stripes fellas..... #water temp #global warming #butterflies are still here
> 
> Most predictable thing about fish is that they can alaways be unpredictable Big suprises come from the the most unexpected of times and goose eggs once you figure it all out
> 
> ...


#wewillseeintminus6hrs

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome Bruce!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

chaps said:


> Way to go Bruce! Any good trout up north yet?


Hey Chaps;

late reply...

I haven't been fishing in N. black water so I couldn't tell you.

I think there are scattered pockets of mid size trout and slot reds in the river but not in the usual winter numbers. Just not cold enough yet.


----------

